# Private Messages: Unread 65535, Total 48.



## Spence (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome, Spence.
Status: TUG Member
You last visited: July 29, 2006 at 01:30 PM
Private Messages: Unread *65535*, Total 48.

Who the heck has been PMing me and why don't any of these unread messages show up???


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks like one of those inexplicable computer glitches.  What happens when you reload the page?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 29, 2006)

You seem to be quite popular...can I be your friend?


----------



## Spence (Jul 29, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> What happens when you reload the page?


Nothing changes, it still reads 65535.


----------

